# Ist meine Seerose tot?



## katja (26. Juni 2006)

hallo ihr teichler!
dieses frühjahr habe ich 3 seerosen, wie es sich gehört, schön mit lehm und sand in meinen teich gesetzt. bisher alles prima: jede menge schattenspendende blätter, schon 4 tolle blüten gehabt...gut.
am wochenende habe ich mich ins wasser begeben um ein, zwei zerfledderte, fertige blätter zu kappen und eine verwelkte blüte. da die drei seerosen recht nahe beieinander stehen (um ein großes schattenplätzchen zu bekommen), habe ich erstmal geguckt, was zu wem gehört und ach du schreck  das eine welke blatt entfernt....das war das letzte seiner art von dieser pflanze!! vorsichtig den trog rausgehoben und tatsächlich: nix mehr von einer pflanze zu sehen, nicht mal ein winziger sturzel!!! 
was denkt ihr? soll ich mal ein zwei wochen warten, ob sich da nochmal leben zeigt, oder ist der fall klar und sie ist, warum auch immer, definitiv hinüber, wenn so gar nichts mehr zu sehen ist? habe den trog natürlich wieder unter wasser gesetzt  
danke mal wieder für eure hilfe
katja


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose tot?*

Hallo Katja,

wenn da kein festes Rhizom mehr zu ertasten ist, sondern nur noch Matsch, sieht es schlecht aus 
Manchmal sind noch winzige Ableger am verfaulten alten Rhizom dran, aber auch die müßten winzige Blätter haben und damit sichtbar sein.
Es schadet dem Teich sicherlich nicht, noch ein, zwei Wochen zu warten. 
Allzugroße Hoffnung würde ich mir aber nicht mehr machen!


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose tot?*

hallo annett, du bist ja flott!
rhizom tasten...  o.k. werde ich meine finger nachher mal vorsichtig in den matsch schieben und tasten!
aber eine idee, warum sie evtl. hinüber ist, hast du auch nicht, oder?
gruß
katja


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose tot?*

Zu tief gepflanzt?
Faulstelle am Rhizom an der Teilungsstelle übersehen bzw. nicht desinfiziert? (Mache ich übrigens auch nicht  - bisher gabs keine Beschwerden bei mir)

Andernorts wird empfohlen die welken Blätter erst zu entfernen, wenn sie sich ohne Gewalt lösen lassen-das Rhizom wird an der Stelle wohl auch eine Art Abschlußgewebe bilden wollen um sich vor eindringenden Fäulniserregern zu schützen. Wenn ich das Blatt zu zeitig abschneiden könnten durch den Blattstiel die Erreger in das Rhizom eindringen. 
(Ist jetzt nur so zusammengereimt!)


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose tot?*

hallo annett!
da ich ein sehr ungeduldiger und ordentlicher mensch bin, kann ich keine verwelkten blätter sehen und muß sie ziemlich schnell entfernen.... 
also warte ich natürlich auch nicht, bis die blätter komplett zerfleddert, durchsichtig sind und sich in unrat auflösen, sondern rücke ihnen doch recht gerne mit der schere zuleibe...auch meinen seerosen....da könnte dann (wenn die theorie stimmt) der hund begraben liegen!
ich denke halt, raus mit dem zeug, bevor es das wasser unnötig belastet..!
andererseits habe ich es bis jetzt! bei allen drei seerosen so gemacht und die anderen beiden sind bis jetzt! noch tiptop:? 
wir werden es wohl nie erfahren! 
liebe grüße
katja
hab was vergessen: die pflanztiefe habe ich vom etikett erfahren und genau den goldenen mittelwert genommen! kann ich wohl auch ausschließen!


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose tot?*

Hi Katja,

mit "zu tief gepflanzt" war auch nicht die Tiefe im Teich, sondern die im Topf gemeint.
Die Spitze des Rhizoms sollte nicht vom Substrat bedeckt werden, sonst kommt es leicht zu Fäulnis.

Wenn man neu gepflanzte Seerosen gleich in die endgültige Tiefe stellt, kann es passieren, dass ihnen die Kraft für genügend lange Blattstiele (Blätter) fehlt-sie mickern und gehen dann ein. 
Deshalb sollten neue Seerosen langsam tiefer gesetzt werden. (In vielen Gartencentern stehen Seerosen ja gerade so im Wasser-wenn die dann sofort auf 80-100cm Tiefe müssen  )

Wenn Du eine neue Seerose möchtest, kannst Du ja mal im Flohmarkt anfragen ob jemand was übrig hat.


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose tot?*

hallo annett!
wie peinlich...  an die pflanztiefe habe ich bei deiner antwort gar nicht gedacht...
ääähhh, denke nicht, dass ich das zugebuddelt habe..und ich habe sie natürlich stück für stück an die letzte tiefe gewöhnt, soviel weiß ich, aber dann hört es auch schon ganz schnell auf!  
das mit dem flohmarkt ist ne gute idee, die sind ja irre teuer im laden...  , aber haut das hin mit einpacken und verschicken? täte mir leid, wenn sie beim eintreffen hinüber wäre!!
liebe grüße
katja


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose tot?*

Hi Katja,

die richtige Verpackung macht viel aus! Feuchtes Zeitungspapier um die Wasserpflanzen und das Ganze dann mit etwas Wasser in eine zugebundene Plasikttüte (Müllbeutel). Unterwasserpflanzen am Besten gleich mit etwas Wasser direkt in eine Tüte.

Ich habe gerade Gestern eine Seerose (Gewinn Fotowettbewerb) in die Post nach Österreich gegeben. Bin auch sehr gespannt, wann und wie gut sie da ankommt.
Innerhalb Dtl. schaffe ich es mit Hilfe der Deutschen Post unter 24h; anscheinend egal in welche Richtung. Ich habe so schon frische Süßkirschen mit Kühlakku verschickt 
(In die entgegengesetzte Richtung brauchen die Päckchen mehrere Tage  )
Man muss anscheinend wissen, bei welcher Poststelle das so funktioniert. "Versuch macht kluch..."
Die Poststelle hier im Konsum (Supermarkt) kann man z.B. vergessen. Im Nachbarort ist ne Minifiliale der Post, da wird täglich 17Uhr abgeholt und geht direkt zur Sortierung hier am Flughafen. Die schaffen es dann halt unter 24h von hier (Mitteldeutschland) nach dem Ruhrpott oder in andere Ecken Deutschlands.


----------

